
Ask HN: Has Y Combinator sent emails already? - denys_maksymov
The website says 10pm, but has anyone received any email already? I am either lost in time or YC is a little bit late. Could be just me since I feel really anxious =)
======
tsenkov
The status of my application on
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/](https://apply.ycombinator.com/) changed and I
haven't received an email. You should check that out.

I wasn't selected for an interview, but I honestly am not too bothered with
this. Just woke up from an amazing 8h sleep and even though I have worked
every single day for the last 130+, I feel great! I used to be very emotional
about rejection (just YC has turned me down 2 times before), but then I was
considering every attempt as potentially THE one opportunity I have. Once I
realized this is what I am going to do for the rest of my life (building
startups) - the anxiety is almost gone.

No matter if my current product fails or not - I'm already a good builder,
I'll get better at picking ideas, I'll get even better at telling my story and
I'll apply for S19, W20, S20, W21, S21... and however many times I need to
until I become a part of this amazing network of people (or until I manage to
get a similar level of quality of connections on my own) and so should you, if
you are serious about being an entrepreneur.

Good luck to everyone. Now back to work!

~~~
jacquesm
Why continue to apply without simply building a company instead? Looks like
you have the #1 requirement down: tenacity, now you could channel it towards
something immediately productive instead of continuing to play the lottery
until you win. Note that with your actual company you could still apply to YC.

~~~
tsenkov
What made you think that I am not building a company/product? :)

As I said, I am moving forward and will continue applying for every batch of
YC, no matter what I am working on (whether it's the same product or something
new).

Sounds like you consider YC to be valuable only for idea-stage projects, but
that's not true. There are companies that have raised money and still go
through YC.

P.S. Viewing your application at YC as "lottery" would likely not get you even
an interview. It's not a lottery. My application wasn't strong-enough and that
is why it didn't get picked.

------
rmatyszewski
I've logged in into
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/](https://apply.ycombinator.com/) than I'm
checking
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews](https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews)
and get a popup message at the top saying "sorry"

Guys on [https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/) said that
means rejected.

------
srameshc
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews](https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews)
If you see anything but "Sorry", you are probably selected.

------
arshadtskur
I got my email this morning (9am UK time), needless to say I wasn't selected
for an interview either.

But thats OK, my application was a long shot. Just applying, and prepping for
the potential interview has been a major wake-up call and I think my startup
will definitely be the better for having been a part of the process.

After having read Rand Fishkin's book, I'm not sure I want VC funding anyway.
I am confident I can bootstrap my way forward.

------
lettergram
For what it's worth I'm also wondering - haven't got anything (usually
rejections go out last though). Could also be overloaded with startup school
folks.

~~~
yousifa
nobody in startupschool forum has received an email yet

------
jahooma
Thanks for posting, I thought we had already been rejected by not receiving an
email...

I'll keep waiting then.

------
A_Stark
Nothing yet :(

------
kholubek
Still waiting

~~~
denys_maksymov
Good luck! I can't go to sleep before seeing it!)

------
shayannafisi
waiting...

